# Christian Responses to the Dover Evolution Trial?



## RamistThomist (Oct 15, 2018)

What are some good analyses of this trial?

_*Kitzmiller v. Dover Area School District*_, 400 F. Supp. 2d 707 (M.D. Pa. 2005)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kitzmiller_v._Dover_Area_School_District


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 15, 2018)

I am unaware of a thorough response or analysis from the creationist perspective. Other that Holy Writ, of course. 

An analysis from the ID view with numerous embedded links for more review:
https://biologos.org/blogs/ted-davi...s-venema-and-ted-davis-in-conversation-part-1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Oct 15, 2018)

If it was anything like the Kansas situation (though not a court case) at the same time the coverage was terrible and deliberately so. I remember thinking back then I had yet another reason to home school.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Oct 18, 2018)

https://creation.com/inherit-the-wind-an-historical-analysis


----------

